
Facebook advertisers can replace headlines on news stories - otterley
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/facebook-ads-headlines-1.5283197
======
hesburg
And they have nerve to call independent investigation reporters as fake news ?

Facebook is so fake and ridiculously 2 faced company that I have ever seen.

------
Nextgrid
The main problem is that according to my understanding you can publish an ad
with a link without actually proving ownership of that link’s domain, allowing
you to “frame” the innocent domain owner for seemingly saying certain things
(at least according to your ad).

I guess the solution here is twofold - either have the advertiser prove they
own the domain via a DNS challenge, or teach users that anything inside an ad
is not to be trusted and can be fake/malicious. The latter is of course
detrimental to Shitbook’s business model but would do so much good to society.

------
astannard
The Conservatives in the UK got caught for this:
[https://www.complaintsdepartment.co.uk/news/2019-09-conserva...](https://www.complaintsdepartment.co.uk/news/2019-09-conservative-
party-facebook-advert-altered-bbc-headline/)

------
fuzz4lyfe
MSMAAS

Main stream media as a service

